# Air Show Photos



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

So I decided to get out of the house and do something fun with the kids. I took them to the Rhode Island Air Show. They had a blast. Here's some photos I got out of the 200. I love the zoom but man it was hard to get those fast ones.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Lovely kids! Great pictures! 
Glad to hear you are getting out and doing something with the kiddos!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Great pics! Looks like they were having a blast  Hope you had a great time to.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Cute kids


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm so glad you got out with your kids and had a bit of fun.  I want to send my hugs and thoughts to you and let you know that even though you have a tough time ahead of you, you will get through it and be a better person.  I've been there, done that and know how hard it is.  Your story brought back bad memories, but I look at my life these 17 years later and I am SO glad it happened because I wouldn't be with my husband I have now or have the life I have now if my first husband hadn't left me.  And!  His bimbo left him after messing around on him!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, looks like you had an awesome time! I've always wanted to go to an air show, but the best I've seen is all the old airplanes flying in over my house, on their way to the show. Your kids are adorable too.


----------

